# Open position: Translator/Project Manager - TRPM001



## PopieM (Sep 21, 2016)

Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο:

Η Technografia αναζητά συνεργάτη για τη θέση του μεταφραστή/διαχειριστή έργων. Πληροφορίες παρατίθενται παρακάτω. Προωθήστε το παρόν μήνυμα, αν το επιθυμείτε.

Translator/Project Manager

Περιγραφή θέσης: 
-	Εσωτερική θέση (1)
-	Διαχείριση πολύγλωσσων έργων
-	Μετάφραση/αναθεώρηση, κυρίως DE-EL
-	Χρειαζόμαστε άτομα με πελατοκεντρική νοοτροπία, που να δίνουν προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια και να είναι ικανά να συντονίζουν έργα πολλαπλών παραμέτρων, σε διάφορες γλώσσες και με πολλούς συμμετέχοντες, να προγραμματίζουν και να διαχειρίζονται διάφορα στάδια της μεταφραστικής διαδικασίας, σε ένα ωραίο περιβάλλον, παρέα με μια ομάδα με υψηλά επίπεδα ενέργειας και διάθεσης!

Απαραίτητα προσόντα
-	Άριστες γνώσεις Γερμανικών
-	Εμπειρία στη μετάφραση με τομέα ειδίκευσης σε τεχνικά κείμενα και τεχνική ορολογία
-	Ικανότητα εργασίας υπό συνθήκες πίεσης
-	Ικανότητα συνεργασίας στα πλαίσια ομάδας
-	Διάθεση για εξέλιξη και συνεχή επιμόρφωση

Επιθυμητά προσόντα
-	Γνώσεις Τουρκικών ή/και Αγγλικών
-	Γνώσεις μεταφραστικών εργαλείων
-	Εμπειρία στη διαχείριση μεταφραστικών έργων

Παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να στείλουν το βιογραφικό τους στη διεύθυνση hr[παπάκι]technografia.com, με θέμα "TRPM001", έως τις 10 Οκτωβρίου 2016.


----------

